

CRTC reforms to include $25 basic cable or satellite package - speg
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/crtc-reforms-to-include-25-basic-cable-or-satellite-package-1.3001370

======
csense
The cable industry has competition in the form of YouTube, Hulu, NetFlix,
etc., a ton of other online video companies, over-the-air broadcasts (yes,
those still exist) and just plain not watching TV.

Why exactly is government price fixing necessary in this instance? Shouldn't
the free market be able to correct any price imbalances on its own?

